# Overstocking Demasoni Tank



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys i need your expertise..
looking to overstock a 35 gallon species only tank.

I want to breed demasoni and i can get my hands on some juvies.

I was thinking of grabbing 30 and picking out males from there. 

Is 30 a great number to start they will be 1 " average?

please get back to me as soon as possible. 

The tank will be completely bare with black sand and black background.

MAYBE one big rock in the middle or clay pot with 2 holes in them. 

I want to keep it simple with lots of breeding. 

Thanks again !


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I suggest you read the article below for some expert advice but I would say 30 is too many for a 30 gallon tank which in my opinion is too small for these cichlids. They're extremely aggressive and to be honest I don't think you'll get a chance to remove the extra males as I think they'll be killed of by the dominant male in the group. In such a small tank a sub dominant fish can't escape a more aggressive fish.

I also agree with the article and say that in order to keep the successfully you need to decorate the tank with the appropriate rocks to give them hiding spots and territories. Only then will you be able to breed them.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_demasoni.php
--
Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

If this is a standard 35 gal (36x12") you can get Saulosi instead of demasoni. The males look the same and the females are a pleasant orangey yellow. 

Same size fish, but much lower aggression level means you can get away with a lower number in a smaller tank. Demasoni should really be in a 48X12" or larger tank.

You can get nice saulosi from Remlap on duzzee (the new PN). Or from Mike at Finatics.


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

[email protected] and mister sprinkles Thank you guys for your input.

I always thought the more the better (especially with mbunas) Its inevitable that 1 will be the Dominant out of all of them. When I start seeing dominant males I have planned to take the dominant right away and sell them or give them away. My ideal goal is to have 1 Male with about 20 - 25 females. With just a flower pot with two holes. I know they need rocks but hey as long as the male has his territory I should fine no?

I was thinking the more rocks the less space for them. 

So right now im in the process of venting out all the males except one. 

Pictures coming sooooon...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

mistercap said:


> [email protected] and mister sprinkles Thank you guys for your input.
> 
> I always thought the more the better (especially with mbunas) Its inevitable that 1 will be the Dominant out of all of them. When I start seeing dominant males I have planned to take the dominant right away and sell them or give them away. My ideal goal is to have 1 Male with about 20 - 25 females. With just a flower pot with two holes. I know they need rocks but hey as long as the male has his territory I should fine no?
> 
> ...


Let us know how it works out. You're going to have a hard time getting a 1/25 ratio no matter what you do. But good luck with it.

Have enough rocks so all the fish can hide in a dark cave if they feel the need. It makes mbuna more secure. I try to make 1 cave per fish with mbuna. Stack the rocks so the caves block out most of the light. They like it better like that.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mistercap said:


> With just a flower pot with two holes. I know they need rocks but hey as long as the male has his territory I should fine no?
> 
> I was thinking the more rocks the less space for them.


The dominant male will try to claim the entire tank for himself and without anywhere for all the other fish to go for shelter he'll be able to pick them off one by one.

Like I said read the article I attached. Here are a few points in particular.

"A rocky habitat is also of utmost importance. They, unlike any other Mbuna, spend a lot time in caves and swimming around rocks"

"Perhaps their most unique behavior is the way they hug walls, rocks, caves, and the substrate. For some odd reason, their ventral side is never exposed. They tend to hover over rocks, etc., following their contour, even if this means they swim upside down, sideways, or at odd angles."

--
Paul


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

Hey you know what im going to take your advice and go with more hiding spots

I really like the look of this tank few plants and the way the pots are stacked like that.






No rocks and they seem extremely happy.

What you think ?


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)




----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a 19 gallon with about 20 yellow labs, 2 inches plus, born between June 23-25 of last year, 3 weeks ago they started breeding on bare gravel, tank is bare, but I just put in 2 Terra Cot flower pots. I read around that Labs won't breed in such a small tank especially if your overstocked, thats BS.

To the OP:
Try it out and see what happens with the Demasoni, you've got nothing to lose. I realize Demasoni are more aggressive then Labs but maybe it'll work out for you.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Something like this would be more beneficial to the demasoni than would flowerpots.

I still think keeping them in anything under a 4 ft tank is asking for trouble.

Are you a member over on cichlid-forum.com? You really should be. You're cheating yourself of the best online cichlid resource in North America if you don't join.

Post in the Malawi section and maybe they can talk you out of the demasoni and into saulosi or something else more appropriate for your tank size.


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

Hey mistersprinkles I went with your opinion and added lots of hiding spaces and now its TERROR in my tank !!! I had perfect harmony with just 1 clay pot. The males are being so territorial and my females have started to hide behind filters and etc. WITH A BARE TANK WITH ONE CLAY POT there was no problems. 

I have read in multiple articles that the more the better with these guys, with a big amount they get so frenzied, nobody knows who chasing who. 
I also came across these posts! I agree with these guys 100% tell me what you think ?

"If you simply want to breed these fish and do not care about the tank's aesthetics, do not use any rockwork. 
I picked up a lot of 25 from Wayne Wilson when they first appeared on the scene and placed them in a tank with mondo rockwork. They did spawn occasionally but there was a lot of nipping and chasing. It was a pain to catch the females as I had to move all the rock around.
I then tried a bare tank. No territories to defend and they did spawn readily. And it was easy to catch the females! "


"I agree. I kept 12 in a 33 long for about 4 years. It was basically a bare tank. I would put one clay pot in there and nothing else for them to claim. Over the 4 years I sold approx 2000 of the fry between the local auctions and the local stores. They paid for 1/2 the tanks in my fish room. At one time I had the fish in 6 local fish stores and still had 600 of them at 1.5-2 inches. Flooded the market around here. lol
I finally got rid of the group a month ago."


SO there you have it ^^

Im going to go back to bare with 1 clay pot simple and clean, NO AGGRESSION.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

mistercap said:


> Im going to go back to bare with 1 clay pot simple and clean, NO AGGRESSION.


Obviously, you're going to have less aggression with no territories to defend. But, is it fair to the fish? Not really. It's a cave dwelling fish. Why would you keep it without caves?

Aggression wasn't the point of adding caves, the point was to make them more comfortable.

Sorry for causing commotion in your tank though.


----------



## mistercap (May 2, 2012)

Guess i know where you're coming from they are only 1" - 1.25" ill see how it plays out. Hopefully i can get rid of all the Sub doms as they start showing.. 

Keep you guys posted.


----------

